# Muslims ticked' off over Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.



## Verdius (May 22, 2008)

> Publisher to suspend cartoon sales after Muslims say it insults Islam
> 
> Thursday 22nd May, 09:06 AM JST
> 
> ...







> *
> ??This scene depicts Muslims as terrorists, which is not true at all,?? he said. ??This is an insult to the religion and the producers would be considered to be enemies of Islam.??*



Am I the only one who fell out of his chair laughing? Oh, so much to say here but I'll let you guys take care of it.


----------



## Dionysus (May 22, 2008)

Sheikh Abdul Hamid Attrash went on to say, "we would terrorise the enemies of Islam!  But we aren't terrorists..."


----------



## Journey (May 22, 2008)

If you don't like it don't read it.


----------



## Dionysus (May 22, 2008)

Actually, the response and call for broad Japanese boycott is rather darkly amusing.  While free to boycott Japan, of course, it's precisely the response people criticise others for.  Meaning, blaming and punishing every Muslim for the acts of one small group.


----------



## dreams lie (May 22, 2008)

> As an Egyptian Internet cafe owner in Cairo, Yassin, believes the objective of the Japanese producers is to say, ‘‘This evil character derives its subversive ideas from this book, the Holy Quran...this indicates the deep-rooted rancor against Islam and the misconceptions about Quran meanings.’’ ‘‘This is unjustifiable,’’ he said.



 

Is it anyone else's fault that Islam tends to be one of the more radical religions?


----------



## Megaharrison (May 22, 2008)

All this comes with Muslim newspapers churning out stuff like this:



or



Hypocrisy never ceases to produce lulz. At the same time there hasn't been 1 Jewish riot over this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 22, 2008)

fucking lame, all these religions sucks acid balls


----------



## Bender (May 22, 2008)

LOL

There were Muslims as terrorist in the Iron Man movie but you don't see any of them complaining  :rofl


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2008)

WTF? Whoever complained needs a life, fuck off and stop whining and Im muslim

Stupid Imam's making issues out of everything, why is that no muslim have thick skin?


----------



## Astaroth (May 22, 2008)

It's called _JoJo's Bizarre Adventure_.  Not _Jojo's Declarative Report on World Religions._ Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2008)

this stupid did the catholics complained a about Trinity Blood or the cristians complained about Uryu Cross no they din't. im tired of 'religius groups trying to sensor freedom of speech in every ting in cluding other contries.


----------



## Deamiel (May 22, 2008)

Typical Muslim outcry over something that is true.  Oh well.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2008)

> in a new cartoon series called JoJo?s Bizarre Adventure...



Theres no new series



> suggesting that Muslims would boycott Japanese products unless Japan takes action against the controversial video.



Speak for yourself, noones stopping me from buying Volume 4 of Eden


----------



## Kreig (May 22, 2008)

Crazy muslims. 

I laughed my ass of at this part



> ??This scene depicts Muslims as terrorists, which is not true at all,?? he said. ??This is an insult to the religion and the producers would be considered to be enemies of Islam.??


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 22, 2008)

Gee,we need some sorta general ''leader'' for Islam(kinda like the pope).it might quiet down the imams on power trips.
I mean come on,I come from a country which is considered an Islamic country(Turkey),I have some respect for that religion,this is just pushing it


----------



## Pilaf (May 22, 2008)

The vermin who crawl in dark places of the world where freedom of expression doesn't exist have no right to tell other people what they can and cannot publish in more civilized nations. Fuck the dark age ethics.


----------



## Gritz (May 22, 2008)

I'll say this again.  "And Christians are the most dangerous to world peace and tolerance?"


----------



## Diamed (May 22, 2008)

methinks they doth protest too much.


Did it hit a little close to home, a little insecurity complex, maybe a little inferiority complex going there?  :ats imams on head::  There there, the WHOLE world doesn't despise you.  There's always africa.


----------



## Gary (May 22, 2008)

don't read it then


----------



## Emery (May 22, 2008)

Thread lacks Za Warudo.


----------



## Jin-E (May 22, 2008)

I though nothing could top that fucking Teddy Bear in Sudan



> Still others, such as Gamal Qutb, the former head of the Fatwa Committee at Al-Azhar, were even tougher, suggesting that Muslims would boycott Japanese products unless Japan takes action against the controversial video.



No Hentai or Sushi for the Carpetpunchers?


----------



## masterriku (May 22, 2008)

Wait aren't their plenty of evil people in ficition who read bibles I don't see anyone complaining. are any chirstian here insulted that a certain one piece charecter carries around a bible?


----------



## Arishem (May 22, 2008)

*WRYYYYYYYYYY!! *

It had to be done.


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

masterriku said:


> Wait aren't their plenty of evil people in ficition who read bibles I don't see anyone complaining. are any chirstian here insulted that a certain one piece charecter carries around a bible?



I can safely say NO ONE made a big deal about Kuma and his bible. Nor did the Catholic church try to burn the authors of Trinity Blood or Hellsing at the stake.

Only Muslims will try and go to war over a cartoon. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2008)

MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA!


----------



## Darklyre (May 23, 2008)

If only there was a steamroller big enough to WRRRYYYYYYYYY the entire Middle East at one time...


----------



## Lord Yu (May 23, 2008)

They need a fucking sense of humor.


----------



## ryne11 (May 23, 2008)

I have yet to read Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2008)

I just sent this link to my mom in Iran and she showed her sisters and their sons and daughters.

They all laughed. And all of them are muslims.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 23, 2008)

This is za warudo we live in i suppose...

(btw someone should explain the meaning of cannon and filler to those musilm noobs )


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 23, 2008)

... 

Words escape me.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 23, 2008)

Wasn't Abdul, one of the heroes of part 3 of JJBA, a Muslim?


----------



## Masaki (May 23, 2008)

I'm surprised the Jews aren't complaining about it portraying the Nazis as good.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 23, 2008)

Also I'm pretty sure Dio wasn't even a Muslim. In fact I don't think it was ever stated what religion he was, other than that he believed in heaven.


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Wasn't Abdul, one of the heroes of part 3 of JJBA, a Muslim?



Curiously absent from the article. Coincidence? I think not. Like I said, my family in Iran thought it was hilarious and didn't view it like it was an insult to Islam or the Quran.


----------



## scottlw (May 23, 2008)

i did to lol


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Sheikh Abdul Hamid Attrash went on to say, "we would terrorise the enemies of Islam!  But we aren't terrorists..."



those brainless dee dee dee's can go fuck a pig


----------



## spaZ (May 23, 2008)

There Muslims go again thinking they rule the world or something... Like who gives a shit if someone makes fun of your religion... and than you threaten them like wtf.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

well at least they haven't drawn muslims doing it with camels


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 23, 2008)

this is probably some kind of magnified al sharpton of the muslim world who said it.  Some people are overly sensitive, but that doesn't mean he's the official voice of muslims,  It's just one guy who voiced  an opinion of being offended.


----------



## id_1948 (May 23, 2008)

This is being blown out of proportion

I havent heard anything concerning this incident in most of the popular arabic media I follow... this hasnt really registered with the masses anyway

Theres a difference between this (a harmless unintentional mistake) and the danish cartoons (a deliberate attempt to insult islam)


----------



## Dionysus (May 23, 2008)

^^ Haha.  So are you supporting the rioting over the cartoons?


----------



## Uchiha Q (May 23, 2008)

Theres a diffrence between making fun of a PERSON and making fun of God that people love and respect, If you insult someones wife or mother you shouldent be suprised if that person kicked you in the face.

Those guys KNEW that doing that scene would cause a problem, they probably (in my opinion) did it purposly for publicity.


----------



## maj1n (May 23, 2008)

Uchiha Q said:


> Theres a diffrence between making fun of a PERSON and making fun of God that people love and respect, If you insult someones wife or mother you shouldent be suprised if that person kicked you in the face.
> 
> Those guys KNEW that doing that scene would cause a problem, they probably (in my opinion) did it purposly for publicity.


So your saying every Muslim deserves to be kicked in the face if they spread their religion that say's non-believers go to hell (my mum is included btw).

Agreed?

Muslims and their religion are one of the least people to cry about insulting, whenever they do, its hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 23, 2008)

Uchiha Q said:


> Theres a diffrence between making fun of a PERSON and making fun of God that people love and respect, If you insult someones wife or mother you shouldent be suprised if that person kicked you in the face.
> 
> Those guys KNEW that doing that scene would cause a problem, they probably (in my opinion) did it purposly for publicity.



They already explained in the article that they just picked a random book with arabic letters without knowing how to read arabic letter (thus not knowing it was a "holy" book or w/e) since the character was hiding in egypt.....read much?


----------



## Uchiha Q (May 23, 2008)

> They already explained in the article that they just picked a random book with arabic letters without knowing how to read arabic letter (thus not knowing it was a "holy" book or w/e) since the character was hiding in egypt.....read much?


Sure why not.



> So your saying every Muslim deserves to be kicked in the face if they spread their religion that say's non-believers go to hell (my mum is included btw).


NO, non-believers dont go to hell, i dont know if your mom goes to hll i dont know if you go to hell.

the people who will go to hell that i can tell you are the KUFFARs, now is the translation of the arabic word "KUFFAR" = "non-believer" , NO,
Kuffar means someone who COVERS something AKA someone who covers the truth, basically if you seen TRUTH and you know its truth yet you reject it THEN you MAY be concidered to go to hell however I dont know who goes to hell nor am i in the position to say who does go to hell or doesent.



> Muslims and their religion are one of the least people to cry about insulting, whenever they do, its hypocrisy at its finest.


well this is the thing, You THINK that muslims say your mom is going to hell, but as i showed you, thats not the issue at all,

Your assuming we SAY such things then you insult us, and were like "WDH" so then you say "you insulted my mom by saying she goes to hell" then we say "ermm nope" , then youw ill feel like a fool so you will try and proove your point to justify your INSULT.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 23, 2008)

Dio is an awesome villain!


----------



## maj1n (May 23, 2008)

Uchiha Q said:


> NO, non-believers dont go to hell, i dont know if your mom goes to hll i dont know if you go to hell.


huh? have you read the Quran?

3:12 Say (O Muhammad) unto those who disbelieve: Ye shall be overcome and gathered unto Hell, an evil resting-place.

Im beginning to think you haven't, the Quran is so full of non-believers going to hell you can't go past one page without seeing that.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 23, 2008)

I'm going to have to agree with Majin here, which is something I don't really like to do.


----------



## Uchiha Q (May 23, 2008)

Maj1n theres a DIFRRENCE between "disbeliever" and "non-believer" 

anyone can be a "non-believer"  if a man is raised in a pagan family and never heardof islams TRUE message then he is concidered a NON-BELIEVER because he didint even have a chance to DIS-BELIEVE AKA REJECT truth.

a DIS-believer AKA KAFFIR is the one who See's truth KNOWs its truth yet rejects it.

lets see that verse you gave me it says in ARABIC "قُل لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ " it mentions "KUFFARS" and who are the KUFFARS ? the ones who REJECT truth when they see it.


by the way fenix

17:15 says that God will not punish anyone unless they have recieved a prophet, not to say personaly but those who never recieved the full message of islam arent punished.

babies who die and werent capable of knowing what islam is

people who lived and died and never heard of islams true message.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 23, 2008)

You are forcing my hand to argue on the side of Manji!

First off children (i.e anyone who hasn't reached puberty) are not Makllaf to believe as they do not have the sense to understand and differentiate between right and wrong. That is why mentally ill people are not Mukallaf too.

Nowadays it is pretty much impossible to find someone who hasn't heard about Islam.


----------



## maj1n (May 23, 2008)

True, pretty much everyone has heard of Islam, and if they don't accept it as truth, they go to hell.

Simple.



			
				Uchiha Q said:
			
		

> a DIS-believer AKA KAFFIR is the one who See's truth KNOWs its truth yet rejects it.


Umm, if you know its true, you can't reject it, because you KNOW and accept it as true.

Your being self-contradicting here.

A disbeliever in Islam is simply one who has heard of Islam and not accepted it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2008)

How do they expect me to respect them when they cause ruckus over stupid things like this?  Its a freakin manga, not a..a..religon insulting device, like japanese folk have any idea of the serious business other people put in their religion or whatever. Has nothing to do with anyone doing anything on purpose, and more to do with the belief system in question with its people taking things to seriously.


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Connie (May 23, 2008)

Cant blame them.

With all the hate and disrespect Islam is getting nowadays, even the littlest thing would be insulting. 

The hate and pressure is causing them to be paranoid, IMO.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (May 23, 2008)

> Nowadays it is pretty much impossible to find someone who hasn't heard about Islam.



It's true that all people heard about Islam. But consider this: A non-believer who heard about Islam, but never went into it meets a muslim who introduces him more to Islam. After hearing more about islam from this muslim, this guy decides to convert to Islam. There are a lot of people out there who did not have the chance that this "non-believer" had. Thus, you cannot say that all people know are dis-believers. Moreover, you cannot compare a person who heard like 10 words about Islam with that who has been raised in an Islamic country. The matter of whether a non-believer goes to heaven or hell is a matter that God decides and God knows about. Only dis-believers who knew the truth of Islam and rejected it are curtain to go to hell.


----------



## Uchiha Q (May 23, 2008)

wait wait , so if a person HEars about islam thrue anti-islamic websites, does that mean that person was exposed to the TRUTH of islam ? no.

We have reverts from christianity who say their preists said that Muslims worship a black box in the desert and that muslims worship the moon god,

all of this is false and if a person dies and ONLY knew what he heard thrue his lying preist then do you think that person deserves to go to HELL for what he DIDINT know ?


BTW maj1in DENIAL exists.



btw sarutobi that pic  is BS


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (May 23, 2008)

> Umm, if you know its true, you can't reject it, because you KNOW and accept it as true.



Many people know that murder is crime and they still do it. Others knows that raping is also  wrong and still do it. You are not making any point here.


----------



## maj1n (May 23, 2008)

|)/-\\/\/|\| said:


> Many people know that murder is crime and they still do it. Others knows that raping is also  wrong and still do it. You are not making any point here.


Nope, you cannot KNOW something is correct, and reject it while knowing it is correct.

That is logically fundamentally impossible, if you KNOW it is correct, you already accept it as correct, you cannot both consider it incorrect and consider it correct.

This isn't debatable, it is a fundamental principle of logic.

Your analogy isn't correct anyway, your comparing a belief, to an action, they are separate thing's.

A person cannot reject the sky is blue, KNOWING the sky is blue, once he reject sit he considers himself to KNOW the sky is not blue.


			
				Uchiha Q said:
			
		

> BTW maj1in DENIAL exists.


Denial is rejecting something as true, you consider it false.

Denial is not as you stated disbelievers to be, people who KNOW it is true, but reject it, KNOWING it is true.

edit: btw Uchiha_Q, provide Islamic evidence of your assertion please.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 23, 2008)

I don't think the Muslim anger is justified in this case.



			
				Uchiha Q said:
			
		

> Those guys KNEW that doing that scene would cause a problem, they probably (in my opinion) did it purposly for publicity.


This is a rather ridiculous assessment. The Jojo media is made in Japan, and primarily for a Japanese audience, who would not find that scene in the least bit offensive. Besides which, it already has a cult following without having to pull lame publicity stunts. Also, if you had actually read Jojo's Bizzare Adventure, you'd know that the villain Dio hardly subscribes to any religious affiliation, and in fact as was pointed out earlier in this thread, JJBA is one of the few manga culturally diverse enough that it actually includes an Arab protagonist. Trying to now turn the creators into badguys is rather pathetic and ill conceived.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (May 23, 2008)

> Denial is rejecting something as true, you consider it false.
> 
> Denial is not as you stated disbelievers to be, people who KNOW it is true, but reject it, KNOWING it is true.



We all know what denial is maj1n ...


----------



## Black Wraith (May 23, 2008)

Uchiha Q said:


> *wait wait , so if a person HEars about islam thrue anti-islamic websites, does that mean that person was exposed to the TRUTH of islam ? no.*
> 
> We have reverts from christianity who say their preists said that Muslims worship a black box in the desert and that muslims worship the moon god,
> 
> ...



I asked the exact same question in Madrasa, the answer I got was that the person should look more into what Islam really is. Which is why:



> Muslim American reports in the Arab press indicate that Muslim proselytizing efforts have been unusually successful since the September 11 attacks. 'Alaa Bayumi, Director of Arab Affairs at the Council for American-Islamic Relations (CAIR), wrote in the London daily Al-Hayat that "non-Muslim Americans are now interested in getting to know Islam. There are a number of signs...: Libraries have run out of books on Islam and the Middle East... English translations of the Koran head the American best-seller list... The Americans are showing increasing willingness to convert to Islam since September 11... Thousands of non-Muslim Americans have responded to invitations to visit mosques, resembling the waves of the sea [crashing on the shore] one after another... All this is happening in a political atmosphere that, at least verbally, encourages non-Muslim Americans' openness towards Muslims in America and in the Islamic world, as the American president has said many times in his speeches..."(1)
> 
> CAIR chairman Nihad Awad told the Saudi paper 'Ukaz that "34,000 Americans have converted to Islam following the events of September 11, and this is the highest rate reached in the U.S. since Islam arrived there."(2)






> American interest in Islam reached its pinnacle in the last quarter of 2001. The most important reason for this was the 9/11 attacks against the World Trade Center and the Pentagon. Several studies undertaken to determine the roots of terrorist ideology, as well as investigations of Islam, have enabled people to learn that Islam is a peaceful religion that enjoins tolerance, justice, mercy, and love. Islam has suddenly become a major topic of discussion all over the world. More and more world-renowned statesmen, political scientists, researchers, and thinkers consider it necessary to understand Islam correctly, and have given speeches underlining Islamic tolerance and willingness to reach agreement. Americans have approached Muslim organizations in order to find the most accurate information about Islam and Islamic history. As a result of this interest, the Middle East Media Research Institute reported that after 9/11, 34,000 Americans converted to Islam.40


The Washington Post

People do look into things, it's just that not a lot of people do


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2008)

Why can't they just ignore it?

Why must millions of fans' fantasy entertainment be halted for someone who can't pass over a problem?

Why now of all times?


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2008)

^^I don't know, the Imams were maybe going through PMS? Who knows?

Its frankly stupid, I hate Mob mentality so much. 

Tho having said that JJBA is getting alot of publicity, I hope the Christians in defiance begin to buy copies of Jojo's Bizarre adventure and give them out in Church


----------



## SwordKing (May 23, 2008)

It's been a while since I've seen JJBA, but I think Dio was actually an atheist who only worshiped himself.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 23, 2008)

SwordKing said:


> It's been a while since I've seen JJBA, but I think Dio was actually an atheist who only worshiped himself.



If you worship anything, you're not an atheist.

I suppose someone who worshipped themselves would be an autotheist (I just made that up, but I guess it works)


----------



## Aokiji (May 23, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> If you worship anything, you're not an atheist.
> 
> I suppose someone who worshipped themselves would be an autotheist (I just made that up, but I guess it works)



No, if you believe in God, you're a theist. If not, you're an atheist. Simple as that.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

Theism is believing in higher beings, not necessarily God.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 23, 2008)

Several Buddhist philosophies don't believe in any god, but they believe in things like reincarnation. They're still Buddhist.


----------



## Aokiji (May 23, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Several Buddhist philosophies don't believe in any god, but they believe in things like reincarnation. They're still Buddhist.



But they're not theists.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 23, 2008)

But they're considered to be Buddhists, not atheists.

Whatever, no one cares, this is getting way off topic.

Anyway, Muslims get offended way to easily by stuff.


----------



## batanga (May 23, 2008)

Heads shalt be dropped, blood shalt be spilt


----------



## Aokiji (May 23, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> But they're considered to be Buddhists, not atheists.
> 
> Whatever, no one cares, this is getting way off topic.
> 
> Anyway, Muslims get offended way to easily by stuff.



I'm muslim and I agree.


----------



## Simulacrum (May 23, 2008)

They're complaining over nothing, but at this point it's to be expected. 

At least they're using modern boycott tactics instead of threatening to use violence. That's some kind of progress.


----------



## Verdius (May 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Theism is believing in higher beings, not necessarily God.



Theism is the belief in a personal god, singular, that takes an active interest in your life. So yes, yes it is.


----------



## zaphood (May 23, 2008)

*sigh* de ja fuc*king vu.

Well I was planning on reading that manga at some point, now its a must.

*wanders off to print mohammad endorses pandas t-shirts*


----------



## Amaretti (May 23, 2008)

Uchiha Q said:


> Theres a diffrence between making fun of a PERSON and making fun of God that people love and respect,



Yes, but when did that happen here? A fictional character picking up a copy of the Qu'ran and reading it is offensive to your god?

What about the real muslims who quote passages of the Qu'ran as they behead real people? Where is the mass outrage over that?

Because which do you think does more to sully the image of Islam? (Hint: it ain't the Japanese comic with the lazy writers.) Yet which provokes the most outrage from muslims?



> Those guys KNEW that doing that scene would cause a problem, they probably (in my opinion) did it purposly for publicity.



The idea of Japanese writers knowingly doing this is bullshit. These are the people who copy sections of the Adobe Photoshop manual when they want english text. These guys didn't know and didn't care, because their audience is Japanese and Islam is as irrelevant to them as Shintoism is to muslims. 

It would pay to be less self-absorbed. Not everyone in the wide world knows much about Islam or how much trouble muslims tend to cause when someone so much as looks at them funny. The Japanese are insular people, and the only crime these writers could be accused of is lazily typing 'arabic text' into google and copy-pasting the result into their story for purely aesthetic purposes. The idea that they wanted to cause controversy is ridiculous.



Endless Mike said:


> If you worship anything, you're not an atheist.



You can be an atheist and a narcissist. In fact, it's preferable.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2008)

We need to airdrop massive amount of chill pills into the Middle East 

Maybe we could give them away free with Qurans?

Seriously Islam, chill the fuck out.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

Verdius said:


> Theism is the belief in a personal god, singular, that takes an active interest in your life. So yes, yes it is.



No, that's _mono_theism.


----------



## Aokiji (May 23, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> We need to airdrop massive amount of chill pills into the Middle East
> 
> Maybe we could give them away free with Qurans?
> 
> Seriously Islam, chill the fuck out.



You mean, muslims, chill the fuck out.  Islam has no mind, how can it get upset?


To be honest, I found it flattering, that the genious Dio, includes the Quran in his lecture.


----------



## Uchiha Q (May 23, 2008)

> Yes, but when did that happen here? A fictional character picking up a copy of the Qu'ran and reading it is offensive to your god?


im not talking about that, im talking generaly.



> What about the real muslims who quote passages of the Qu'ran as they behead real people? Where is the mass outrage over that?


Do you think most muslims watched that clip and were happy ? no, Islam doesent allow such things and ALOT of muslims dont agree with that bs.

I speak against such acts and i also remind people to look at WHY those muslims do that.



> Because which do you think does more to sully the image of Islam? (Hint: it ain't the Japanese comic with the lazy writers.) Yet which provokes the most outrage from muslims?


you have a point there, however I as a muslim dont agree with that beheading its against islam.




> The idea of Japanese writers knowingly doing this is bullshit. These are the people who copy sections of the Adobe Photoshop manual when they want english text. These guys didn't know and didn't care, because their audience is Japanese and Islam is as irrelevant to them as Shintoism is to muslims.
> 
> It would pay to be less self-absorbed. Not everyone in the wide world knows much about Islam or how much trouble muslims tend to cause when someone so much as looks at them funny. The Japanese are insular people, and the only crime these writers could be accused of is lazily typing 'arabic text' into google and copy-pasting the result into their story for purely aesthetic purposes. The idea that they wanted to cause controversy is ridiculous.


If its a mistake then I wont hold that against them.


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2008)

Why is this still going on?


----------



## Pilaf (May 23, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> You mean, muslims, chill the fuck out.  I*slam has no mind*, how can it get upset?
> 
> 
> To be honest, I found it flattering, that the genious Dio, includes the Quran in his lecture.



And that's precisely what frigthtens me the most about it and all religions.

No mind.

No rationality.

No ability to adapt with the shifting moral zeitgeist of the world.


----------



## Uchiha Q (May 23, 2008)

as if atheism has a mind,

thats not what he meant.

he assumed islam is mostly from middle-east but he fails to realise out of the 1.6billion muslims about 20% are arabs,

he meant that islam as ATHEIST is not a person or a group of persons.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (May 23, 2008)

If I were the mangaka, I would be pissed off and the next villain would be a reborn Mohammed.
And he would have a Jewish gay lover.


----------



## Outlandish (May 23, 2008)

Islam or Anime hm...


----------



## Verdius (May 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> No, that's _mono_theism.



Checking myself I wasn't completely right, it can apply to both god and gods so apparently it's not simply singular. Either way you're still wrong.


----------



## Euraj (May 23, 2008)

And I was _just_ at JapanToday in the conversation about this. 



> And that's precisely what frigthtens me the most about it and all religions.
> 
> No mind.
> 
> ...


That's a narrow way to look at Islam. After all, there's nothing wrong with the religion itself, it's just the small sect of showy lunatics that use it as an excuse for their Hirabah.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

Verdius said:


> Checking myself I wasn't completely right, it can apply to both god and gods so apparently it's not simply singular. Either way you're still wrong.



Theism applies to deities, not necessarily just Gods.


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2008)

Religious context applies to anything however they define it.


----------



## Masaki (May 23, 2008)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I don't think the Muslim anger is justified in this case.
> 
> This is a rather ridiculous assessment. The Jojo media is made in Japan, and primarily for a Japanese audience, who would not find that scene in the least bit offensive. Besides which, it already has a cult following without having to pull lame publicity stunts. Also, if you had actually read Jojo's Bizzare Adventure, you'd know that the villain Dio hardly subscribes to any religious affiliation, and in fact as was pointed out earlier in this thread, JJBA is one of the few manga culturally diverse enough that it actually includes an Arab protagonist. Trying to now turn the creators into badguys is rather pathetic and ill conceived.



But they also had the Nazi party as protagonists.


----------



## Mintaka (May 23, 2008)

Sigh......

I see the clouds of war with islam are continuing to build......

If there gonna go all apeshit anytime anyone makes fun of them.......


----------



## Shibo (May 23, 2008)

Pffff, whiners

Wilders was mentioned in the article though, lol XD


----------



## Aokiji (May 23, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> Sigh......
> 
> I see the clouds of war with islam are continuing to build......
> 
> If there gonna go all apeshit anytime anyone makes fun of them.......



Thing is, why would you make fun of them? Disregard the fact that JJBA team is in no way ridiculing Islam. I could understand any religion getting pissed when they get made fun of.


----------



## sadated_peon (May 23, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> I could understand any religion getting pissed when they get made fun of.


I don't know about you but I expect a religion to be more mature than a 4 year old. 

but that just me, I expect things that claim to be the height of personal enlightenment to surpass the mentality of a child.


----------



## Mintaka (May 23, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Thing is, why would you make fun of them? Disregard the fact that JJBA team is in no way ridiculing Islam. I could understand any religion getting pissed when they get made fun of.


Do you really to be honest with you?

YOU WILL BE MADE FUN OF NO MATTER WHO OR WHAT YOU ARE!  I really think that if a religion is right and knows it is it'd be able to take these kinds of jokes and laugh them off because they'd know there false claims with no basis in reality.

Instead what I see is "OH NOES URA MAKIN FUN OF MAH BELIEFS!!!  I HATE U SINNAZ U SHUIT TEH FUCK UP OR WE CILL PEOPLE ND PROTESTZ TILL U SHUTZ UP CUZ UR RONG AND WRE RIGHT!!!!!!"

You want respect?  This isn't the way to earn it from anyone.


----------



## Aokiji (May 23, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> Do you really to be honest with you?
> 
> YOU WILL BE MADE FUN OF NO MATTER WHO OR WHAT YOU ARE!  I really think that if a religion is right and knows it is it'd be able to take these kinds of jokes and laugh them off because they'd know there false claims with no basis in reality.
> 
> ...





Also, I sure as hell won't suck up, just to gain "respect" from others.


----------



## Verdius (May 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Theism applies to deities, not necessarily just Gods.



You should take some time look up what a deity is then.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

Deity; any supernatural being worshipped as controlling some part of the world or some aspect of life or who is the personification of a force


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Also, I sure as hell won't suck up, just to gain "respect" from others.



That's total BS, nobody has adhere or bow down  to your religion just because it "says so".  Hell, if i had a dollar the number of times people have stepped all over my religion/made fun of it for some reason/said something "blasphemous" about it, i would most certainly be living somewhere way more comfortable then i am now.

This is what i mean when i say "be more respectful of other people's belief systems". You are not any more special or entitled to being exempt from things that happen any more than the rest of us.


----------



## Aokiji (May 23, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's total BS, nobody has adhere or bow down  to your religion just because it "says so".
> 
> This is what i mean when i say "be more respectful of other people's belief systems". Your not special compared to the rest of us.



I don't think i have quite understood what you mean. I also, doubt  that you've understood what I mean.

I just proved that in Islam, the perfect answer towards blasphemy is the first verse in the link. From the major source, the Quran. 

Also, I have always claimed that all beliefs are equal, but some atheists say, "no, our version is the truth, yours is a fairy tale."


----------



## Verdius (May 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Deity; any supernatural being worshipped as controlling some part of the world or some aspect of life or who is the personification of a force



Did you actually get that from somewhere or did you pull it out of your ass?



			
				Aokji said:
			
		

> Also, I have always claimed that all beliefs are equal, but some atheists say, "no, our version is the truth, yours is a fairy tale."



No one would stand by an opinion if they didn't see it as a truth in the first place. How much of a truth they see it as well there's something else.

I do however see religions as faerie tales. Zombies, dragons, faeries, _wizards_, goblins, places of torment, places of happiness... all the typical stereo types of a faerie tale/fantasy world to me.


----------



## T4R0K (May 23, 2008)

I wonder if we can get an emoticon more powerful than facepalm ? Because this is taking such absurd proportions than facepalming is just too weak...

I'm a muslim, and I wonder why I should care about Dio reading the Qu'ran... He's in Egypt, he's cultured, so he reads stuff ! Can't villains even read books ?

Seems like too many muslims have their minds "Za Warudo'ed"...


----------



## Verdius (May 23, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> I wonder if we can get an emoticon more powerful than facepalm ? Because this is taking such absurd proportions than facepalming is just too weak...
> 
> I'm a muslim, and I wonder why I should care about Dio reading the Qu'ran... He's in Egypt, he's cultured, so he reads stuff ! Can't villains even read books ?
> 
> Seems like too many muslims have their minds "Za Warudo'ed"...



Villians are limited to The Origin of Species, the Necronomicon, and the Lord of the Rings only for reading materials.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2008)

here
here
here

Woo, let's riot in the streets 

Manga =/= Serious business, only a special breed could take that and form it into an insult against someone's religion.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 23, 2008)

Yeah because everyone knows Dio was an upstanding guy before reading the Quran right?


----------



## T4R0K (May 23, 2008)

Verdius said:


> Villians are limited to The Origin of Species, the Necronomicon, and the Lord of the Rings only for reading materials.



Well JJBA broke a lot of pre-formated rules of the "manga laws", it may be another one of these breaking ups...? 

BTW, I wonder why I never heard anyone complain about Hellsing... I mean, you want blasphemy and heresies ? Hellsing has trucks of those. Now where's my massive christian riot ?

*ah, you aslo have the French comic 666, that portrays a very humorous and sexy Armageddon...  It has rabbis, priests and the Pope spurting profanities while kicking demons !!!*


----------



## Verdius (May 23, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> Well JJBA broke a lot of pre-formated rules of the "manga laws", it may be another one of these breaking ups...?
> 
> BTW, I wonder why I never heard anyone complain about Hellsing... I mean, you want blasphemy and heresies ? Hellsing has trucks of those. Now where's my massive christian riot ?
> 
> *ah, you aslo have the French comic 666, that portrays a very humorous and sexy Armageddon...  It has rabbis, priests and the Pope spurting profanities while kicking demons !!!*



Ah I absolutely love Hellsing, I need to finish collecting those once I get every single Warhammer 40k book I can find...

Indeed it does have tons of blasphemy though it's fantastic. Never heard of 666 before though.


----------



## T4R0K (May 23, 2008)

Verdius said:


> Ah I absolutely love Hellsing, I need to finish collecting those once I get every single Warhammer 40k book I can find...
> 
> Indeed it does have tons of blasphemy though it's fantastic. Never heard of 666 before though.



As I said, 666 is french, so I'm sorry you might never read it...  It looked like Hellsing on acid and full of massive lulz (and lotsa boobs and arses...)


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 23, 2008)

Times like this make me wish I wasn't muslim


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2008)

Indeed, and although 666 satan(the seishi kishimoto one) was renamed for international release, i doubt it would have caused such a stir(besides conservative groups but nobody cares about them)


----------



## hcheng02 (May 23, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> I wonder if we can get an emoticon more powerful than facepalm ? Because this is taking such absurd proportions than facepalming is just too weak...
> 
> I'm a muslim, and I wonder why I should care about Dio reading the Qu'ran... He's in Egypt, he's cultured, so he reads stuff ! Can't villains even read books ?
> 
> Seems like too many muslims have their minds "Za Warudo'ed"...



Would this work?


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Would this work?



yeah I think that would work


----------



## T4R0K (May 23, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Would this work?



*U FP W is efficient !*

Yes, it does. But I was thinking of... smashing my head against a wall because their reaction is too stupid for me to handle...


----------



## God Hand (May 23, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> *U FP W is efficient !*
> 
> Yes, it does. But I was thinking of... smashing my head against a wall because their reaction is too stupid for me to handle...




I so agree.  When I read this I just couldnt help but 

The muslim world should be focusing on real issues like, I dont know, BLOWING UP INNOCENT CIVILIANS IN THE NAME OF ALLAH!!!!!!!!

Sweet Vishnu, it saddens me to see them going on an on about fucking cartoons, when they have real problems that need to be addressed.


----------



## Verdius (May 23, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> As I said, 666 is french, so I'm sorry you might never read it...  It looked like Hellsing on acid and full of massive lulz (and lotsa boobs and arses...)



Fortunately one does not need to understand the language to understand a picture with boobs and asses.


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 23, 2008)

ugh fuck the muslim's opinion 
im getting tired of this shit,
it's ok in their own country(ies), so they should stop tryin ta push their opinions on others, cuz frankly, im not muslim, therefore i dun give a rat's ass


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> ugh fuck the muslim's opinion
> im getting tired of this shit,
> it's ok in their own country(ies), so they should stop tryin ta push their opinions on others, cuz frankly, im not muslim, therefore i dun give a rat's ass



I agree, they can take there book and shove it up there ass


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I agree, they can take there book and shove it up there ass



the part i find annoying is some muslims mock and insult other religions also, like the President of Iran? all the crap he's said about jews anyone


----------



## Aokiji (May 23, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> the part i find annoying is some muslims mock and insult other religions also, like the President of Iran? all the crap he's said about jews anyone



When did he say anything against Jews? :Jews=Israel?


----------



## maximilyan (May 23, 2008)

Another one? there have been numerous newspaper comics and cartoons that have caused a stir. i think it comes to the point where we should just turn a blind eye to them taking offense.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> the part i find annoying is some muslims mock and insult other religions also, like the President of Iran? all the crap he's said about jews anyone



and this fucker named akoji gave me a neg rep for this as well, fuck him

Here is me being Right, over, and over, and over again.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 23, 2008)

For crying out loud, the Japanese have misinterpreted and mocked Christianity in dozens of animes. I mean, look at the Church in Berserk. The West doesn't go up in arms about it every time. Not mention how the West mocks Christianity and Judaism regularly. Look at South Park. These guy should get a goddamn sense of humor and perspective. As Amaretti mentioned, this is probably a case of laziness more than anything.


----------



## Sexta Espada (May 23, 2008)

Good job Japan, piss someone off. Now, get rid of your pussy J-rock and I'll have no more qualms with ya.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

Sexta Espada said:


> Good job Japan, piss someone off. Now, get rid of your pussy J-rock and I'll have no more qualms with ya.



don't you mean j-pop


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> don't you mean j-pop



whats the difference?


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

Diceman said:


> whats the difference?



it's just what it is called


----------



## uncle jafuncle (May 23, 2008)

Muslims extremists outraged by harmless minor mistakes on the part of infinitely more tolerant people?  _No way!_


----------



## Sean Connery (May 23, 2008)

that asshole  #2 guy from al queda saying they don't kill innocent people, that's a load of bullshit


----------



## Munak (May 24, 2008)

Oh great, the muslims are going to boycott...

What can they boycott? Japanese people don't care about them.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (May 24, 2008)

It's kinda sad how Muslims are getting mad about everything imo they really need to calm down I mean, I'm more than 100% sure that there are a lot of hard Christians that get pissed off about somethings but, those people aren't threats to the world. And now it's sad that all Muslims are scary when pissed off which is completely wrong


----------



## Sean Connery (May 24, 2008)

they're all a buch of dee dee dee's


----------



## Seaneleth (May 24, 2008)

But I realized, following their logic, V for Vendetta portrays Muslims as fanny-bandits. I forgot his name, but the gay guy had a Quran. 



Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> There were Muslims as terrorist in the Iron Man movie but you don't see any of them complaining  :rofl



They were being paid by an American, they don't count.



Uchiha Q said:


> Theres a diffrence between making fun of a PERSON and making fun of God that people love and respect, If you insult someones wife or mother you shouldent be suprised if that person kicked you in the face.



Here's the thing. I love my mother and my girlfriend. If somebody insulted them, would I kick that person in the face? 

NO. Emphatically no. You know why? Because I don't view them as so weak as to need me to watchdog everything that people say or do that might connect to them. It comes with growing up. 

Going under the assumption that God is wiser and more powerful, God needs even less protecting, God can take care of his own damn self and knows that whining every time something bad is said about him isn't the right way to do anything. Your logic is fail.



Tokoyami said:


> Do you really to be honest with you?
> 
> YOU WILL BE MADE FUN OF NO MATTER WHO OR WHAT YOU ARE!  I really think that if a religion is right and knows it is it'd be able to take these kinds of jokes and laugh them off because they'd know there false claims with no basis in reality.
> 
> ...



QFFT.



Aokiji said:


> Also, I sure as hell won't suck up, just to gain "respect" from others.



I see, I see. So you're implying there's nothing between sucking up and being ready to raises hell over everything? Fun fun. 



Azure Flame Kite said:


> Times like this make me wish I wasn't muslim



Stand by your faith. 



Sean Connery said:


> that asshole  #2 guy from al queda saying they don't kill innocent people, that's a load of bullshit



Innocence is subjective.


----------



## auto-matic (May 24, 2008)

muslims complain about every thing just shut the fuck up, who cares


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 24, 2008)

JJBA > > > > > > > > Islam


----------



## Graham Aker (May 24, 2008)

Meh, show them a pic of a scantily clad Saaya Irie and they'll probably calm down. It worked for the Chinese didn't it? No harm trying.


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 24, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> and this fucker named akoji gave me a neg rep for this as well, fuck him
> 
> The Walking Dead



agreed, at least i didn't get neg repped 
point is, muslims, we, the west,shouldn't give a rat's ass about what people of terrorist decent(LOL Boondocks =D), n neither should japan

although, jojo's bizarre adventure, as a show, sux ass anywayz, 1st time i saw it, i thought i was smoking some acid


----------



## T4R0K (May 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> JJBA > > > > > > > > Islam



Naked Hinata cosplay in your sig >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>JJBA
(and she looks more legal than Hinata !!!)


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 24, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> Naked Hinata cosplay in your sig >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>JJBA
> (and she looks more legal than Hinata !!!)


Jailbait!


----------



## Watchman (May 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> JJBA > > > > > > > > Islam



I'm sorry, I couldn't concentrate on your message. Your sig...


----------



## Cirus (May 24, 2008)

Do people even realize that the Islam religion came from Jewish relgion.


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 24, 2008)

Vegeta. said:


> Do people even realize that the Islam religion came from Jewish relgion.



Yup, hence the hypocrisy of certain Muslims. 
Even Christianity came from Judaism too.


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> Yup, hence the hypocrisy of certain Muslims.
> Even Christianity came from Judaism too.



Your argument is entirely a double-standard.


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 24, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Your argument is entirely a double-standard.



Actually I was posting two different matters.
The christianity part was just add, cuz christians have done the same thing also, theyve persecuted jews and muslims . In fact, those big 3 religions have all persecuted each other at some point/still are.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> JJBA > > > > > > > > Islam



Sometimess I wish someone would just motherfucking ZA WARUDO all these extremists/islamists and knifestab them into oblivion

A few million dead for a better world? Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> Actually I was posting two different matters.
> The christianity part was just add, cuz christians have done the same thing also, theyve persecuted jews and muslims . In fact, those big 3 religions have all persecuted each other at some point/still are.



Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 24, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Jesus fucking Christ.



me confused


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2008)

That doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 24, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> That doesn't surprise me at all.



y so mean


----------



## Xion (May 24, 2008)

Figures as such.

Infidel this and infidel that. But I do blame the Dutch for starting it.


----------



## dreams lie (May 24, 2008)

I blame the French for not stopping the Dutch.


----------



## Xion (May 24, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> I blame the French for not stopping the Dutch.



And I blame the Germans for not stopping the French.


----------



## dreams lie (May 24, 2008)

I think it's the Americans for not killing the Germans.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 24, 2008)

I think I should blame you all


----------



## buff cat (May 24, 2008)

First of all, _they blamed Japan?_
Because of course the whole country is "guilty." 

And the guy even said it wasn't in the original comic, so the animators are technically at fault.  They really should have asked someone what the book was before they used it...



> ??Muslims will be forced to adopt a position toward their civilization, from arguing their worship through boycotting their products to responding in the same manner if necessary,?? he noted.


That solves everything.


----------



## T4R0K (May 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Sometimess I wish someone would just motherfucking ZA WARUDO all these extremists/islamists and knifestab them into oblivion
> 
> A few million dead for a better world? Sounds like a plan.



Ah, I think if you get even a million, you would have added some "appreciation errors" in the count. There aren't that many... I'm gonna throw a very stupid guess : 500,000 to 800,000 extremists may exist, and maybe only 50,000 of them can be considered "active" (aka Dangerous).

I'd help in that stabbing campaign, but only after a quadruple-check of each "target"


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

Thank god this situation sorted it self out, noone heard of this so there was no risk of it getting blown out of proportion.



> The christianity part was just add, cuz christians have done the same thing also,



The funny thing is Christians claiming Jesus dies of their sins and their sins only when technically he died for the sins of the Jews. But yeah theres a cycle of hate there, tho Muslim hate for Jews stems from Foreign policy rather than religion.


----------



## Shibo (May 25, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> And I blame the Germans for not stopping the French.



oi, the Danish people did it first


----------



## Sean Connery (May 25, 2008)

well let's bust out the blamethrower

oh and distracted the douchebag gave me an infraction for showing a pic of the quaran in the toilet, what ever


----------



## Outlandish (May 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Sometimess I wish someone would just motherfucking ZA WARUDO all these extremists/islamists and knifestab them into oblivion
> 
> A few million dead for a better world? Sounds like a plan.



you realize you'd have to be included in that few million 

but atleast they took it to the press/courts or whatever instead of blowing shit up, yay for freedom of speech ?


----------



## Cyrizian (May 25, 2008)

Seriously, what doesn't tick off muslims these days. 
Teddy Bears. Check
Cartoons. Check
Neck Ties (Iran). Check
Quran shooting. Check
Anything Israel does. Check
Anything the USA does. Check
Salman Rushdie. Check
Geert Wilders. Check

Seriously. Muslims are in desperate need of chill pills. (and getting laid)


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thank god this situation sorted it self out, noone heard of this so there was no risk of it getting blown out of proportion.
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is Christians claiming Jesus dies of their sins and their sins only when technically he died for the sins of the Jews. But yeah theres a cycle of hate there, tho Muslim hate for Jews stems from Foreign policy rather than religion.



Sins of the world, let's not get it twisted.


----------



## Hippie (May 25, 2008)

He's going a bit far and it was a simple misunderstanding, but still, that is quite offensive to many muslims. And there has been a history of racial bias in some japanese manga's and anime
Anybody remember brock from pok?mon? he was supposed to be chinese, compare his eye's with ash's and misty's




> Seriously. I am in desperate need of chill pills. (and getting laid)



Fixed


----------



## NinGirl (May 25, 2008)

The thing that strikes me as bizarre here isn't the outrage, I understand people being outraged, it's that they're outraged over _pirated copies_...this isn't even being marketed to the arab world...that's pretty retarded...


----------



## 64palms (May 25, 2008)

Well I just HATE to say something negative about religion again.

But I honestly like Jojo's Bizarre Adventure more now because of this.


----------



## Nao Yuki (May 25, 2008)

God sake,
Just over anime, don't they know that anime~ism is almost a religion.


----------



## mister_manji (May 25, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Speak for yourself, noones stopping me from buying Volume 4 of Eden


Volume 9 has Islamic terrorists. its awesome.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 25, 2008)

screw there whole religion


----------



## Cirus (May 25, 2008)

Cyrizian said:


> Seriously, what doesn't tick off muslims these days.
> Teddy Bears. Check
> Cartoons. Check
> Neck Ties (Iran). Check
> ...


Don't forget British people, and anyone who doesn't agree with what they think.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 25, 2008)

they can go suck it as far as I am concerned


----------



## Hippie (May 25, 2008)

I'm noticing a lot of racism here....
Who's an academy teacher? That;s right bitches I'm an academy teacher!


----------



## Sean Connery (May 25, 2008)

thelazygenius said:


> I'm noticing a lot of racism here....
> Who's an academy teacher? That;s right bitches I'm an academy teacher!



they're the ones going around killing innocent people


----------



## maj1n (May 25, 2008)

Cyrizian said:


> Seriously, what doesn't tick off muslims these days.
> Teddy Bears. Check
> Cartoons. Check
> *Neck Ties (Iran). Check*
> ...


I couldnt believe it till i found the article.



> The custom of wearing neckties developed in Iran during the Shah's regime. However, in the wake of the 1979 Islamic revolution, ties were banned by authorities because they were perceived as a sign of westernization. Since then, senior Iranian officials and government ministry employees have shunned ties.




Fucking hell thats retarded, isn't there anyone in Iran that just says 'ok guys what were doing is just bullshit seriously'...

Who orders this shit?


----------



## Hippie (May 25, 2008)

> they're the ones going around killing innocent people


no, actually  that's generalizing. Some muslim extremists are going around killing innocent people.
And let me tell you my friend. It is not a wise idea to generalize the 2nd (arguably first, because many christians aren't actual christians) I am friends with many muslims, and I can tell you that they do not kill innocent people. *And it's bias's like that that cause hate for the west in the muslim world*


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

But there is nothing wrong with Jojo's Bizarre Adventure at all.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 26, 2008)

Cyrizian said:


> Seriously, what doesn't tick off muslims these days.
> Teddy Bears. Check
> Cartoons. Check
> Neck Ties (Iran). Check
> ...



Gay people
Denmark
Pokemon 
Borat
Boobs
The Pope



> Seriously. Muslims are in desperate need of chill pills. (and getting laid)



Bit of a paradox since sex seems to piss them off too.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 26, 2008)

the people of Iran are really gonna go apeshit if they see Gundam 00, where a woman runs the country, oh they're gonna go crazy


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> the people of Iran are really gonna go apeshit if they see Gundam 00, where a woman runs the country, oh they're gonna go crazy



The people of Iran wouldn't give a shit. Don't confuse the general populace with their crack-pipe smoking cleric goverment.


----------



## Outlandish (May 26, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> the people of Iran are really gonna go apeshit if they see Gundam 00, where a woman runs the country, oh they're gonna go crazy



Actually i think Islam was one of the only religions that allowed Women to run countries as well as men 

Don't make generalizations you can't back up


----------



## Pilaf (May 26, 2008)

thelazygenius said:


> I'm noticing a lot of racism here....
> [/COLOR]



Islam is not a race. It is a religion practiced by people of all races and ethnicities. You can't cry "racism" when people point out the fact that Islam is incompatible with Western ideals. 




thelazygenius said:


> no, actually  that's generalizing. Some muslim extremists are going around killing innocent people.
> And let me tell you my friend. It is not a wise idea to generalize the 2nd (arguably first, because many christians aren't actual christians) I am friends with many muslims, and I can tell you that they do not kill innocent people. *And it's bias's like that that cause hate for the west in the muslim world*



Yeah! You heard the man...it is NOT wise to fuck with the religion of peace, because if you practice your freedom of speech on the topic of the religion of peaceful non terrorists you're gonna get fucking cut, in the name of peace and non terrorism.


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 26, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> Actually i think Islam was one of the only religions that allowed Women to run countries as well as men
> 
> Don't make generalizations you can't back up



Read his post again, he said *Iran* not *Israel*. They're two different countries.


----------



## escamoh (May 26, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> The vermin who crawl in dark places of the world where freedom of expression doesn't exist have no right to tell other people what they can and cannot publish in more civilized nations. Fuck the dark age ethics.


could not agree more


----------



## maj1n (May 26, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> Actually i think Islam was one of the only religions that allowed Women to run countries as well as men
> 
> Don't make generalizations you can't back up



That must be why Muhammad said.

he Mohammed said, ?Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler.?"
-Bukhari vol.9

Shit you really don't know jack about your religion.


----------



## escamoh (May 26, 2008)

^                      

though granted he only said the nation wouldn't succeed, not that a woman can't rule it


----------



## Pilaf (May 26, 2008)

maj1n said:


> That must be why Muhammad said.
> 
> he Mohammed said, ?Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler.?"
> -Bukhari vol.9
> ...



Be careful, Maj1n...you're stating facts about Islam which contradict the image it tries to project as being the religion of peace.

Peaceful, non fundamental Muslims will bring violence upon you for this blasphemy!


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 26, 2008)

^Women have been elected to rule somes of the largest muslim countries.

ex: Megawati Sukarnoputri (Indonesia), Benazir Bhutto (Pakistan)

I'm stating facts.


----------



## maj1n (May 26, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> ^Women have been elected to rule somes of the largest muslim countries.
> 
> ex: Megawati Sukarnoputri (Indonesia), Benazir Bhutto (Pakistan)
> 
> I'm stating facts.


And some Muslim men have raped their daughters.

Im stating facts.

Perhaps you can spot the flaw in your logic?


----------



## Outlandish (May 26, 2008)

maj1n said:


> That must be why Muhammad said.
> 
> he Mohammed said, ‘Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler.’"
> -Bukhari vol.9
> ...



Where does it say a woman is not allowed to run for as a leader for a country ? 

Maybe you should learn to read before you insult, i've never claimed to know much about my religion either 

unlike you who devotes all his time to bashing Islam on an anime forum all day long 



maj1n said:


> And some Muslim men have raped their daughters.
> 
> Im stating facts.
> 
> Perhaps you can spot the flaw in your logic?



Everyone and anyone can be evil regardless of religion 

just stating that obvious fact for you mister troll


----------



## maj1n (May 26, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> Where does it say a woman is not allowed to run for as a leader for a country ?
> 
> Maybe you should learn to read before you insult, i've never claimed to know much about my religion either
> 
> unlike you who devotes all his time to bashing Islam on an anime forum all day long


Maybe you didn't read the hadith i gave where Muhammad said any nation with a woman leader is doomed to fail.

Maybe you don't realise that traditionally Islam forbids women running for Caliph for that reason.



			
				Makenshi said:
			
		

> Everyone and anyone can be evil regardless of religion
> 
> just stating that obvious fact for you mister troll


Was i talking you loser?-big no.

Lezard_Valeth said muslim countries elected female leaders, this is as irrelevant about Islam as there being Muslim rapists.

Of course we somehow conveniently forget those same female leaders were subject to death threats from Islamic fundamentalists too.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 26, 2008)

maj1n said:


> And some Muslim men have raped their daughters.
> 
> Im stating facts.
> 
> Perhaps you can spot the flaw in your logic?



My point is not all muslims are fundamentalists if they vote for women to rule their countries.

I'd like to know what's *your* point? What are you trying to prove?


----------



## Outlandish (May 26, 2008)

maj1n said:


> Maybe you didn't read the hadith i gave where Muhammad said any nation with a woman leader is doomed to fail.
> 
> Maybe you don't realise that traditionally Islam forbids women running for Caliph for that reason.



it says it's doomed to fail but it doenst say they are not allowed to run 





maj1n said:


> Was i talking you loser?-big no.



Hypocrite much ? 

Lezard_Valeth said muslim countries elected female leaders, this is as irrelevant about Islam as there being Muslim rapists.



maj1n said:


> Of course we somehow conveniently forget those same female leaders were subject to death threats from Islamic fundamentalists too.



How is it not relevant ? you said that Muslim women can't run, he provided with evidence that they have, you post a hadith which you use out of context to try and prove your argument, then try it again and still fail to provide evidence to back up your claim.


----------



## maj1n (May 26, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> it says it's doomed to fail but it doenst say they are not allowed to run


Yeh just like how a ruling to cut off the hands of thieves isn't a discouragement on theivery right?

Retard.



			
				Makenshi said:
			
		

> How is it not relevant ? you said that Muslim women can't run, he provided with evidence that they have, you post a hadith which you use out of context to try and prove your argument, then try it again and still fail to provide evidence to back up your claim.


With your meager intelligence, maybe you can think long and hard why i said.



			
				maj1n said:
			
		

> And some Muslim men have raped their daughters.
> 
> Im stating facts.
> 
> Perhaps you can spot the flaw in your logic?


I even had to explain it and you still don't get it.



			
				maj1n said:
			
		

> Lezard_Valeth said muslim countries elected female leaders, this is as irrelevant about Islam as there being Muslim rapists.


Let me explain VERY SIMPLY FOR YOU OK?

Muslim countries electing a female leader has no bearing on what ISLAM SAYS ABOUT IT, unless you can show Islam supports it.

If your arguing Islam supports it because of the actions of some Muslim communities.

Then Islam supports rape, honour killing, smuggling weapons, killing fucken everyone.

Understand? *the actions of some Muslims does not represant Islam unless Islam supports it*

You are so godam stupid that you thought i was trolling, when that exact post was *defending Islam*

How's it feel to be so incredibly stupid and hate-filled towards me, you think my defense of Islam is an attack?

LOL.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 26, 2008)

maj1n said:


> Understand? *the actions of some Muslims does not represant Islam unless Islam supports it*



Islam cannot support anything because it's not a living thing. Just like all religions, there are a lot of contradictions and stuffs that can be interpreted differently by different people.

What matter is how the majority of Muslims are behaving. Like it or not, the majority of Muslims are peaceful people who don't approve the violence of some fundamentalist Muslims. The majority of Muslims are not fundamentalists if they vote for women to rule their countries.

I have still to hear what you're trying to prove.


----------



## maj1n (May 26, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Islam cannot support anything because it's not a living thing. Just like all religions, there are a lot of contradictions and stuffs that can be interpreted differently by different people.


...
A book is not a living thing, but the things written in it dam well does support things.

I'm pretty sure my evolution book supports evolution, what say you? it doesn't?

A religion usually has something as its basis, a holy book or collection of texts or teachings, for Islam, that is the Quran and Hadith, to argue that Islam supports/does not support something is to argue material contained in there.



			
				Lezard_Valeth said:
			
		

> What matter is how the majority of Muslims are behaving. Like it or not, the majority of Muslims are peaceful people who don't approve the violence of other Muslims.


No, what matters is what a significant enough amount of people believe in that can affect society adversely.

Nazi's weren't the majority of Germany, or in fact the world, but they were a huge fucken problem.



			
				Lezard_Valeth said:
			
		

> I have still to hear what you're trying to prove.


That Islamic scripture does not support female's running countries, and Makenshie is therefore wrong to say it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

> Nazi's weren't the majority of Germany, or in fact the world, but they were a huge fucken problem.



The majority helped them with their rule of terror tho.

And Majin, seriously offtopic.


----------



## Agmaster (May 26, 2008)

I can safely say that it is the fault of Islam that people are now flamebaiting each other.  As in there is nothing else that caused it in this thread.  It is the fault of Islam.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

> Volume 9 has Islamic terrorists. its awesome



Can't wait, its been epic till now.


----------



## maj1n (May 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The majority helped them with their rule of terror tho.


True, but then you touch on an important point, many peaceful Muslims help or choose to do nothing when their community does bad things.

Mostly divided loyalties.

This is why behaviour such as the OP is becoming more and more prevalent, its simply becoming 'acceptable' because no one stands up to them.

Sadly i see great conflict occurring because this, it isn't healthy that this shit is getting out of hand.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 26, 2008)

^As a Western Atheist, I believe West just can't tell to Muslims: "your religion is wrong". They would never accept it. Let the muslim countries and their people choose their destiny and decide what and how they should believe whatever they want. I am optimistic that more and more enlightened people will appear on these countries and that fundamuntalists will become an extrely low minority like in Europe.

But sitting on my chair claiming Islam is a stupid religion is only going to throw oil on fire, it won't do anything good for Muslim people, it will only enforce the most fundamuntalists ones in their belief that West is disrespecting them.


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2008)

When has it?


----------



## Pilaf (May 26, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> ^As a Western Atheist, I believe West just can't tell to Muslims: "your religion is wrong". They would never accept it. Let the muslim countries and their people choose their destiny and decide what and how they should believe whatever they want. I am optimistic that more and more enlightened people will appear on these countries and that fundamuntalists will become an extrely low minority like in Europe.
> 
> But sitting on my chair claiming Islam is a stupid religion is only going to throw oil on fire, it won't do anything good for Muslim people.



The problem is that the Muslims are migrating into the Western world, settling in, and expecting our laws to bend for their religion.

Boy do they ever have another thing coming.


----------



## maj1n (May 26, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> ^As a Western Atheist, I believe West just can't tell to Muslims: "your religion is wrong". They would never accept it. Let the muslim countries and their people choose their destiny and decide what and how they should believe whatever they want. I am optimistic that more and more enlightened people will appear on these countries and that fundamuntalists will become an extrely low minority like in Europe.


Your optimism is nice, but you forget something fundamental, that what they 'choose to do' might in fact affect us.

For example, in Australia right? a Muslim sheik for years preached that unveiled women deserve rape (basically non-Muslims).

No Muslim said what he did was wrong, or even made anyone aware of this.

Only when someone went undercover, leaked it to the media, and all of Australia called out bullshit fuckwit, did the Muslim community do something.

I think your approach is a bit too ideal and not realistic enough, certainly we shouldn't overly interfere, but neither should we say nothing when their doing bullshit.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

maj1n said:


> True, but then you touch on an important point, many peaceful Muslims help or choose to do nothing when their community does bad things.
> 
> Mostly divided loyalties.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more, this mob mantality, especially in the Middle East is getting ridiculous. Its frankly pathetic when they turn in to bloodthirsty mobs and claim its their right to go around killing people and burning buildings. But what can we do, its human behaviour, it exists in every place of the world.

If anyone does try to preach common sense then the groups start using the "your not a muslim" card, the amount of times I've had that said to me when people are preaching hate to me and I refuse to listen.


----------



## Dionysus (May 26, 2008)

We live in a world of our own making.  As cheesy as that sounds.  Moderates of all types cannot sit on their hands, turn a blind eye.  It's in the best interest of anyone to try and fight for the world they desire.

Unfortunately the "extreme" elements seem to be the ones with the fire under their asses.  Apathy is king everywhere.


----------



## Zabuzalives (May 26, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> ^As a Western Atheist, I believe West just can't tell to Muslims: "your religion is wrong". They would never accept it. Let the muslim countries and their people choose their destiny and decide what and how they should believe whatever they want. I am optimistic that more and more enlightened people will appear on these countries and that fundamuntalists will become an extrely low minority like in Europe.
> 
> But sitting on my chair claiming Islam is a stupid religion is only going to throw oil on fire, it won't do anything good for Muslim people, it will only enforce the most fundamuntalists ones in their belief that West is disrespecting them.



It will sort itself out. Thats even worse then the appeasement techniques used on the nazis prior to World war 2. 


We ignored countries like Afghanistan before 2001. Did those sort themselves out?? 

Problem is that you forget there is a things like hate speech, indoctrination and propaganda to quell this enlightenment. 

AND that certain beliefs and ideals will come into direct conflict with us and out values.
So how can you say with a straight face they should be able to believe whatever they want without any intervention?? What if they see you as an infidel who needs to convert or die, and that the whole world should be under islam. 

Just leave them alone to expand a doctrine like that? Clinging to ""optimism"" that it will all work out? 


Christ, just open up a page in your history book and see how in human history things didnt ""just work out for the best"" by themselves.


----------



## Zabuzalives (May 26, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> We live in a world of our own making.  As cheesy as that sounds.  Moderates of all types cannot sit on their hands, turn a blind eye.  It's in the best interest of anyone to try and fight for the world they desire.
> 
> Unfortunately the "extreme" elements seem to be the ones with the fire under their asses.  Apathy is king everywhere.



QFT very well put. 

extremism wouldnt thrive without the inaction or perhaps silent support from the ""silent majority"".

""that is not Islam"" is a cop out excuse to wave off responsibility and stick your head in the sand.


----------



## T4R0K (May 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> If anyone does try to preach common sense then the groups start using the "your not a muslim" card, the amount of times I've had that said to me when people are preaching hate to me and I refuse to listen.



Seems like you encountered the same idiots I did... So far, everything you said was  part of my experience.


----------



## Amaretti (May 26, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I can see it now!
> 
> Muslim extremist attack the US over a manga!



Except its now the Japanese they're taking issue with. For once they can't blame this on the US.


----------



## Moses (May 26, 2008)

WHAT?! A BAD GUY SHIFTED HIS FINGER THROUGH A QU'RAN?! BURN THE INFIDELS RESPONSIBLE! 

Le seriouse:

I'd say these imams need to get a hobby, but they already have one: Protesting the dumbest things. The corporation that made the show itself said they didn't realize what book it was. This is dumb... and somehow hilarious.


----------



## Cirus (May 26, 2008)

Moses said:


> WHAT?! A BAD GUY SHIFTED HIS FINGER THROUGH A QU'RAN?! BURN THE INFIDELS RESPONSIBLE!
> 
> Le seriouse:
> 
> I'd say these imams need to get a hobby, but they already have one: Protesting the dumbest things. The corporation that made the show itself said they didn't realize what book it was. This is dumb... and somehow hilarious.


The fact still remains that people shouldn't fear a retalitory responce from people when they write about, or draw about something. The religon in question is taking offense to it even though it wasn't marketed to anyone really outside of Japan. 

The whole part of this that I find funny is that there is some Islamic person out there going through all these things trying to find anything that is suposidly offensive to them.


----------



## KyuubiUnleashed (May 26, 2008)

Like someone pointed out before, this is human behavior, not specifically Muslim behavior. Some Christian fundies act pretty similarly to things their aware of. Look at some of those retards go at Pokemon or Harry Potter. The same thing that drives those CERTAIN muslims to act the way they do is the same thing those certain Christians to act the way they do. And before anyone starts BLAMING religion. Look at how retarded some PETA members act, or Green Peace, or Communists, or Republicans, or Democrats. These groups don't get as much attention is because their lack of numbers, and theyre harder to offend because they not as well defined and are lass complex and encompassing. Atheism doesnt get off scotch free either, people have been killed, churches burned by Communists, in the name of Atheism.

The point is that in any group of significant size, and of significant idealism, you are going to have extremist, and most everyone else will do nothing to oppose them, because of fear, or apathy, or laziness, or being easily influenced. Again, this is human nature. It is because of the strain that is absolutism that causes so much suffering, thought I think when it comes down to it, that even if you took away all religion, found a  perfect economic system, made everyone the same color, created a universal language, it wouldnt end the overreaction, the fighting, the trouble making, the disharmony. People would find a reason, something to become extreme about. Religions, ideologies, guns, race, whatever doesn't make people act ludicrous, they naturally come that way.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 26, 2008)

I wish god would come and prove them all wrong once and for all


----------



## Mael (May 26, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> The problem is that the Muslims are migrating into the Western world, settling in, and expecting our laws to bend for their religion.
> 
> Boy do they ever have another thing coming.



Gotta agree here.  They may have more pull in Europe but it won't fly in the United States.  Besides the US is way too broad for Islam to get a grip on it.  The huge influx of Mexicans/Hispanics (many of whom are Catholic) and Chinese would act as a counterbalance.

I honestly don't think all Muslims expect the world to work for them...just the ignorant ones.  It's the same thing with those whackjob Catholics/Christians...they expect eveything to work in their favor but shit doesn't fly like that.  I'm also a Catholic in case you think I'm an atheist saying this.

Honestly these imams need to chill the fuck out.  They complain that the West gives them shit over the treatment of women and then they whine when a cartoon features something involving Islam.  It's either an inferiority complex they've got or it's just a front to bitch about the West and its allies.  Wah wah...here's a tissue.

I'm certainly not going to say what humanity has done with Christianity makes it a true religion of peace, but I have a REALLY HARD time now being convinced Islam is a religion of peace if this mob mentality shit continues.  Get a thick skin for fuck's sake.

And atheists...please stop posting like you're all high and mighty.  Dawkins and Hitchens are as much of douchebags as al-Zawahiri and Donahue.  You really don't know better than most of humanity.  That whole concept of no wars if there was no religion is bullshit.  Humans will fight over something...believe me.


----------



## Mael (May 26, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> why don't the bible thumping politicians duke it out with the islamics



Wow you are some kind of sorceror.  Nice mind-reading ability.


----------



## Little Washu (May 27, 2008)

Once more radical muslims get all angry just because someone insulted their religion.  The Danish thing was understandable because the guy most likely knew any picture of Allah is forbidden but this is just pointless.  Look at Judism, they have taken all kinds of insults and they don't get all hyped up (Any muslims who hates Jews is not really muslim because the Koran says to respect Christianity and *Judism*... *read your koran you radicals!!*).

All major religions in the world need to go through major reforms becaause they have delved away from their basic meaning.


----------



## neko-sennin (May 27, 2008)

> ??This scene depicts Muslims as terrorists, which is not true at all,?? he said. ??This is an insult to the religion and the producers would be considered to be enemies of Islam.??



Somehow sums up this whole misunderstanding in a nut-shell.


----------



## Naruto-The-Great (May 27, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> this stupid did the catholics complained a about Trinity Blood or the cristians complained about Uryu Cross no they din't. im tired of 'religius groups trying to sensor freedom of speech in every ting in cluding other contries.


Yea me too. That was just pathetic.


----------



## Legendarywun (May 28, 2008)

One of the main reasons why theres always a protest is because of *radical imam's* who think the worlds out to destroy Islam and they need to unite all the muslims to retaliate. The only ones to follow them are just *blind* and go with what ever the *imam* says. 
         So what sparks a whole nation to protest and believe the *imams* every word? Well i don't know, but it might have something to do with all the negativity flying around about Islam. So as a suggestion, just leave them the fuck alone. Stop paying attention and meddling in their affairs. Who knows it might just put an end to all the tensions between *certain Muslims* and most of the world. 

Meh as a Muslim i don't really give a shit about what ppl think of me or what my religion is portrayed to them as....However i do and will get heated if there ever is or will be something that insults our core tradition and beliefs, such as a cartoon depicting our prophet or using our holy books as target practice. Other than that, call us what ever the fuck you want i don't give a shit. So as far as this jojo's adventure thing goes, i couldn't give two shits about it.


----------



## Amaretti (May 28, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> this stupid did the catholics complained a about Trinity Blood or the cristians complained about Uryu Cross no they din't. im tired of 'religius groups trying to sensor freedom of speech in every ting in cluding other contries.



If the catholics didn't complain, it was probably because they don't read manga. They do however throw massive stinks and boycott literature from atheist authors, so they're not that much into free speech for infidels either.


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 29, 2008)

ok, let me get this straight...

Dio Brando, one of the most evil bastards in manga history, a man who willingly gave up his humanity to become a vampire, killed his real father, killed his adopted father, burned his adopted brother's dog alive in a furnace, and even ripped off his brother's head and possessed his body for 110 years before finally being killed by his adopted brother's great-great-grandson....is just NOW being considering evil because he was reading through a Qur'an that he found in the library in his palace in Cairo?  WTF?!

The fact that Dio simply loves to read anything he can find put aside (if you must know, Dio was found most often reading not religious books, but works by the Marquis De Sade), what about Muhammed Advol?!  He was a hero!  He willingly took a bullet through his head to save the life of his teammate Polnareff, who before that point, never even tried to get along with him!  How can they call JJBA offensive to muslims when Araki portrayed one as a hero that SAVED LIVES?!

Plus, ya know, Dio is British and worships only himself, which is basically as far as you can get from stereotypical "evil muslims".


----------



## T4R0K (May 29, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> The fact that Dio simply loves to read anything he can find put aside (if you must know, Dio was found most often reading not religious books, but works by the Marquis De Sade), what about *Muhammed Advol?!  He was a hero!  He willingly took a bullet through his head to save the life of his teammate Polnareff, who before that point, never even tried to get along with him!  How can they call JJBA offensive to muslims when Araki portrayed one as a hero that SAVED LIVES?!*



QFT ! But I doubt they have enough intelligence to comprehend that...


----------



## Vanity (May 29, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> All this comes with Muslim newspapers churning out stuff like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, yeah I can't believe all the hypocrisy....

This whole thing is just stupid.

Also I'm a Christian and people bash Christianity all the time. It's their opinion. I just ignore it. The whole world is never going to have the same beliefs as you. It's just the way it is.

Honestly all religions get bashed pretty much constantly yet I don't hear about people of other religions reacting this way.


----------



## Aokiji (May 29, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> ok, let me get this straight...
> 
> Dio Brando, one of the most evil bastards in manga history, a man who willingly gave up his humanity to become a vampire, killed his real father, killed his adopted father, burned his adopted brother's dog alive in a furnace, and even ripped off his brother's head and possessed his body for 110 years before finally being killed by his adopted brother's great-great-grandson....is just NOW being considering evil because he was reading through a Qur'an that he found in the library in his palace in Cairo?  WTF?!
> 
> ...



/thread                         .


----------

